# Bear Climbs Into Pig Pen For Some Bacon.  Pigs Fight Back



## win231 (May 13, 2022)

And the bear runs for his life.


----------



## palides2021 (May 13, 2022)

win231 said:


> And the bear runs for his life.


That looks like a baby bear - unsure of himself, but I had a good chuckle!


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

He was right to be scared. Pigs can eat a whole person including the bones...


----------



## JustBonee (May 13, 2022)

Good for the piggies


----------



## Chris21E (May 13, 2022)

Not everyone can have Bacon , especially while still alive...


----------



## win231 (May 13, 2022)

I like the way the second (grey) pig joined in the attack.
Also, the way the bear looked back in utter disappointment at the missed meal........


----------



## win231 (May 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> He was right to be scared. Pigs can eat a whole person including the bones...


Well, pigs need calcium & they can't take Citrical or Boniva.


----------

